# Urgent foster home needed in or near to Brentwood / Romford - Essex



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there anyone in or very near to Brentwood / Romford - Essex that can foster 2 very poorly 3 - 4 old kittens?
The mum cat is very poorly in the vets. We need someone with hand rearing experience, as these are very poorly kittens and one at the moment isn't likely to make it if there is any one who thinks they can help please email me at [email protected] , answer the thread by clicking on the the link
View topic - URGENT - 2 tiny 3-4 wk old kittens, poorly mum. ESSEX • Animal Lifeline UK
or call 01803 392550
Some transport available

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

